# 22lr and hogs



## baseball_hunter#8 (Dec 15, 2011)

where would you shoot a hog to drop it right there with a 22 lr. or is it possible to drop one with one???


----------



## arrendale8105 (Dec 16, 2011)

I always shoot this way.  Broadside right behind the ear hole.  Its dropped everyone i've hit there.  facing me i make an imaginary x on the forhead from the left ear to the right eye and from the right ear to the left eye and aim at the center DRT also unless you are shooting at too flat an angle and/or its a big hog it may ricochet off.  Ear hole shot the best though IMO and i've shot MANY with a 22lr.  And i don't like hollow points either i shoot solids


----------



## Throwback (Dec 16, 2011)

a .22 lr is a heck of a thing! 

T


----------



## gtgeorge (Dec 16, 2011)

Throwback said:


> a .22 lr is a heck of a thing!
> 
> T


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 20, 2011)

Throwback said:


> a .22 lr is a heck of a thing!
> 
> T



No Doubt!

Dont understand why anyone would make anything bigger...............I, however, prefer a Heart Lung shot when available.......

Use the X as stated above for any head down, straight on shots.

If the pig is standing straight at your with its nose in the air, dont shoot, wait!


----------



## bigelow (Dec 22, 2011)

i wouldnt they are tough animals


----------



## jigman29 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thats all we have used for years on hogs in the pen but I wouldn't recomend it at all for a wild one.You have far to much room for error.But I have learned from experience that if you are gonne shoot one use a solid point bullet,a hollow point will have a harder time penetrating the skull.


----------



## thurmongene (Dec 27, 2011)

I would not hunt a wild hog with a .22lr.  Go for a .22 magnum or a 20 ga. shotgun.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 27, 2011)

I would not hunt a wild hog with a .22lr. a .22 magnum. 
I would use a bow or a .50 or .54 cal ML on WMA small game hunts, and add in deer calibers on straight up hog hunts.


----------



## dtala (Dec 27, 2011)

I've killed at least a dozen hogs with a 22lr, all shot thru the ear hole. They drop in their tracks, never lost one shot there either. But then I'm careful on shot placement and distance.

A 22mag would be better, but a lr will get it done if you do your part.


----------



## southernforce7 (May 10, 2012)

22 lr is more than enough. The "X" technique does well, as does the ear hole, or just behind. Dont mean to state the obvious, just agreeing with the guys who've had experience


----------



## lineman101 (May 24, 2012)

my kids have shoulder shotem up to 150lbs w 22mag none travel over 40 yrds as long as you keepem within 50 yrd range


----------



## joedublin (May 25, 2012)

Here in the thick growth in Florida it's just too hard to pick just the right shot pacement ( in the ear hole) to stop a charging 400-500 lb.boar with a .22LR. I feel MUCH safer with a fully loaded 12-ga. Winchester pump with single- ought buckshot . It's too late to shoot 'em in the head with a .22 when they have that head between your legs!


----------



## golffreak (May 25, 2012)

Right behind or in the ear canal with any caliber will usually make them DRT.


----------



## tgw925 (Jun 1, 2012)

Its all about the shot placement when it comes to using a smaller caliber such as a 22lr. If you place the shot correctly, the hog is gonna drop. I shot two last Saturday with a 22lr from 80-90 yards and neither one of them took a step. This may not apply to a bigger hog, you may want to whip out the 22mag in that case.


----------



## General P (Jun 20, 2012)

dtala said:


> I've killed at least a dozen hogs with a 22lr, all shot thru the ear hole. They drop in their tracks, never lost one shot there either. But then I'm careful on shot placement and distance.
> 
> A 22mag would be better, but a lr will get it done if you do your part.



+1 in the ear gets it done


----------



## dtala (Jun 20, 2012)

joedublin said:


> Here in the thick growth in Florida it's just too hard to pick just the right shot pacement ( in the ear hole) to stop a charging 400-500 lb.boar with a .22LR. I feel MUCH safer with a fully loaded 12-ga. Winchester pump with single- ought buckshot . It's too late to shoot 'em in the head with a .22 when they have that head between your legs!




30 years and dozens of hog kills and I've never been charged....


----------



## fishtail (Jun 20, 2012)

Well, I have.
But then I was trying to kill him with a K-Bar.
Cleaned a few that had a nice, completely healed softball size wound from buckshot. As I was picking the shot out, I thought "dang that was a nice pattern, shame it didn't do any good".
I'm constantly surprised at these boogers. Killed them dead in their tracks with 22's and 20ga birdshot. Had 2 tote off 2000ftlbs of bullet without a stumble, well, till their lungs gave out.
They do surprise ya every so often.


----------



## rdhood (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a .22lr, but have been thinking about getting a .17HMR  for the purpose of hunting non-game species during small game season.    I've seen the "statistics" ... fps and force... but will the .17HMR actually be better than .22lr  against hogs in reality?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 16, 2012)

Probably a little more juice than a .22 LR, but why not just get you a .22 mag?  A .17 will kill one I'm sure, but keep in mind it's the same caliber as a BB gun, and most of the readily available loads are BT varmint bullets. A .22 mag will let you use a little heavier bullets, and you can find a pretty good selection of solids and softpoints. You can also get the hot BTs in .22 mag for long, flat shooting of small critters. IMO, it'll do everything the .17 will, and then some.


----------



## roperdoc (Jul 22, 2012)

joedublin said:


> Here in the thick growth in Florida it's just too hard to pick just the right shot pacement ( in the ear hole) to stop a charging 400-500 lb.boar with a .22LR. I feel MUCH safer with a fully loaded 12-ga. Winchester pump with single- ought buckshot . It's too late to shoot 'em in the head with a .22 when they have that head between your legs!



Yall don't have 400-500 lb hogs.


----------



## jyfishing (Jul 22, 2012)

22lr for feral hog on public land..no way!  Muzzleloader for sure during small game season.  22lr, 22mag, and 17hmr will get it done in the ear but thats half the story.  The other half is more animal lost than drt you don't hear about.


----------

